# Ecoute en ligne direct/podcast radiofrance sans navigateur?

## CaptainBlood

Bonjour,

Il y a t il une solution pour l'écoute console ou GUI des podcasts de radiofrance?

Merci pour votre attention, intéret & support.

Q: le e^ ne semble pas fonctionner... :Sad: Last edited by CaptainBlood on Tue May 19, 2020 2:19 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## DuF

Bonjour,

pas de solution simple, ça avait d'ailleurs valu quelques griefs il y a un peu plus d'un an quand l'accès n'était plus aussi simple (et le choix de passer par des apps ios / android).

Après en regardant sur le site, on a les podcasts par page par exemple : https://www.franceinter.fr/podcasts-originaux

Et si on clic sur la page d'un podcast comme https://www.franceinter.fr/emissions/pixies/en-studio-avec-les-pixies-episode-5, on retrouve dans la page un lien vers le flux mp3 (f12 avec un navigateur, mode développeur, etc.)

Même si c'est pas terrible à gérer, ça peut donc se faire avec un navigateur console (lynx à tester). Mais du coup dans ce genre de situation j'ai pensé à http://weboob.org/

----------

## xaviermiller

Et télécharger avec youtube-dl ? (il ne fait pas que youtube)

----------

## sebB

Newsboat pour le suivi + mpv via macro.

En même temps n'importe quel agrégateur rss + lecteur video doit faire l'affaire.

En manuel tu dois pouvoir faire un wget puis tu ouvre ton mp3 avec ce que tu veux.

----------

## CaptainBlood

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Newsboat pour le suivi + mpv via macro.
> 
> En même temps n'importe quel agrégateur rss + lecteur video doit faire l'affaire.
> 
> En manuel tu dois pouvoir faire un wget puis tu ouvre ton mp3 avec ce que tu veux.

 On vois bien la source du mp3 dans le code source de la page, exploitable manuellement.

C'est une solution intégrée qui m'intéresse, en mode console tout particulièrement.

Je vais voir ce que je capte sur newsboat et l'intégration de mpv.

Merci à tous pour votre attention, intéret & support. :Wink: 

----------

## CaptainBlood

Erreur au lancement

Merci de votre attention, intéret & support.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

As-tu vérifier qu'il n'y a pas de lien vers une lib cassé ?

avec revdep-rebuild par exemple

----------

## CaptainBlood

Je suis noob sur les rss.

Il me semble que j'ai besoin d'une référence .rss.

C'est france culture qui m'intéresse en priorité.

J'arrive pas à la trouver ( si c'est ça qu'il faut faire...)

Une idée?

Merci de votre attention, intéret & support.

----------

## CaptainBlood

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> As-tu vérifier qu'il n'y a pas de lien vers une lib cassé ?
> 
> avec revdep-rebuild par exemple

 Ca me l'a demandé après le rebuild de stfl suite à l'ajustement de ses USE flags pour python3_x.

Le revdep-rebuild n'a rien réglé.

J'ai désinstallé/reinstallé newsboat & stfl sans alerte revdep-rebuild.

Un revdep-rebuild final pour vérification ne détecte rien.

Merci de votre attention, intéret & support.

----------

## CaptainBlood

Pble de lancement réglé, cf Gentoo forum.

```
cat /home/user/.newsboat/urls

https://www.franceculture.fr/rss
```

fait l'affaire pour les news.

pour podboat je cherche encore...

Merci de votre attention, intéret & support.

----------

## CaptainBlood

Pour les podcast France culture semble maqué avec la marque à la pomme.

Heureusement ici en france-afrique francophone, tout le monde a les moyens pour un ifone.

Ca craint....

Merci de votre attention, intéret et support.

----------

## sebB

C'est pas compliqué  :Wink: 

Tu entre dans le flux et tu tape e (Ajouter à la file d'attente) pour les podcasts que tu veux écouter.

Tu quitte newsboat et tu lance podboat

Tu tape d (Télécharger) puis p (Lire)

Avant dans ton fichier de config de newsboat tu rajoute 

```
player mpv
```

La doc de newsboat est plutôt bien foutue.

Sinon si tu veux trouver les adresses originales des flux des podcasts tu peux regarder là

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

Un des « trucs et astuces » plutôt récent d'un forum Debian :

https://www.debian-fr.org/t/captation-du-flux-radio-france-en-ligne-de-commande-cli/81840

 *moondump wrote:*   

> En ces temps difficiles, voici un petit truc pour les inconditionnels de la CLI qui veulent écouter Radio France par Internet.
> 
> Il s’agit d’une fonction Bash permettant de capter le flux de la journée courante en fonction de l’heure et du nom de la station. J’ai testé pour France Inter et France Culture.

 

C'est pas du podcast mais c'est quand même sympa.

Ça marche aussi avec France Musique.

----------

## CaptainBlood

 *sebB wrote:*   

> C'est pas compliqué 
> 
> Tu entre dans le flux et tu tape e (Ajouter à la file d'attente) pour les podcasts que tu veux écouter.
> 
> Tu quitte newsboat et tu lance podboat
> ...

 

J'ai bien capter la procédure.

Le blème c'est qu'il n'y a pas de podcast qui s'affiche a partir du rss fourni.

J'ai également fourni le lien du poscast associé, dans le fichier de rss de newsboat: il ne s'y retrouve pas.

Merci de votre attention, intéret & support

----------

## CaptainBlood

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Un des « trucs et astuces » plutôt récent d'un forum Debian :
> 
> https://www.debian-fr.org/t/captation-du-flux-radio-france-en-ligne-de-commande-cli/81840
> ...

 Yeap, intéressant.

Pas de cvlc ici, mais mpv bien configuré devrait faire l'affaire.

Je vous tiens au jus s'il y a du nouveau.

Merci de votre attention, intéret & support.

----------

